# Can we mesured a classical master by the number of pupils he had see Ockeghem & ect



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Can we mesured a classical master by the number of pupils he had see Ockeghem & ect*

Can we level up and do a reverence to classical composer that had many student look closesly Johannes Ockeghem had many if i recalld, did Gesualdo had Pupil?

This is intriguing to me , when i see someone number of students is exponancial i fel there skills, and i aknowledge there grandeur!

Just like me i'M a mystic i have disciple ''like jesus'' but it'S not a cult ,it'S modern new age altruism, i help a friends for two weak he had back pain and legs scrap, also i met this friend last summer he has sclérose en plaque(some terrible illeness), so i try to help him best of my knowledge for healing stone, yep druidic shamanism, white magic, even if i pulled tarot, or use amulet i sanctified them, for my friends first, i do guidance for friends in need, i dont charged em a buck(free), because i care , when you dont know what to do you though jeez hmm what would jesus do? :angel:

Christus Resurgens in all of us adrien willaert, deprofundis '' un bien pensant'' = goodwill thinker ?
:angel:, i pay my karma dept someday out of this, god know, im catholic but not pratiquant, im something else, but im on the side of jesus , and mary is holy, sorry for short paranthesis of fullity
but i had to do some manicotage thecnique on this post, and it felt great to tell you folks hmm?

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It's good that you're reaching out to help others. As John said, "My little children, let us not love in word, nor in tongue, but in deed, and in truth" - 1st John 3:18. Or as someone said, people don't care what you know until they know that you care.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend's illness. It is very kind of you to offer him spiritual guidance.

As for your question about classical composers and their students, you raise an interesting issue there. Some composers did an enormous amount of teaching. Liszt, for example, was renowned for his masterclasses - not just for piano, but also for composition. 

However, some famous composers had very few students. Beethoven, for example, taught composition to only a handful of students (basically just Czerny, Ries, and Archduke Rudolph, as far as I know). Of course, he exerted a huge influence on subsequent composers, but that was through his musical works, not through face-to-face lessons.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

No you can't measure that way. I'm the greatest piano teacher in the world, had only one student, and she hated me.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> No you can't measure that way. I'm the greatest piano teacher in the world, had only one student, and she hated me.


Is that your student at the left margin of your avatar?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

delete.............................................. responsed


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> delete.............................................. responsed


Good on you, better to hold ones tongue once a while, so to speak.:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Can we level up and do a reverence to classical composer that had many student look closesly Johannes Ockeghem had many if i recalld, did Gesualdo had Pupil?
> 
> This is intriguing to me , when i see someone number of students is exponancial i fel there skills, and i aknowledge there grandeur!
> 
> ...


Gesualdo had a court where he would encourage creative music making.

Multiple Sclerosis is a terrible disease, which I once read is particularly common in Canada for some reason. Weed helps some people

https://www.mssociety.org.uk/cannabis


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I would like to says we want to the '' Salon des Pierres'' and i found him a perfect stone , gemstone, for his affection or disorder
it's rare i did not had it, im a collector but this stone has reputation to heal the best it can, multiple sclerosis like he had, tomorrow we see each other, i told him, we gonna custom made you an amulet, he has 20$ for depot than i had and i will give you 10$ extra for the depot, he said you dont have to pay for me, i said no consider this a gift( since a wont him to have his amulet , talisman against this horrible illness). So happy i found him the perfect healing stone out of thousand of stone, by random i did not knew this stone, but read about it here and there , i said my goodness he most have it pronto.

It's my moral duty to help has a friend, if i can make a change for the better, than will be , amen to this :angel:
And i would like to salute friends and followers.


----------

